
The Surprising Truth About Why We Sleep and How Much We Need - theonething
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20170220-the-surprising-truth-about-why-we-sleep-and-how-much-we-need
======
gumby
> "increas[ing] the efficiency of behavior by regulating its timing and by
> reducing energy use when activity is not beneficial."

I assume this is why animals like cats sleep a lot (if you're in a safe place
and don't move around you're likely not to be found and eaten).

